# How to set up a Fluval 205?



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

I got it for free with all the parts, there is only one area i dont understand how to set up, i have 3 "trays" that i know are for the white tube ball things, and the bag thingy lol sorry never used this kind of filter so dont know the proper names, but i was wondering if it mattered what order they are sitting in there, i have it set up as the white balls, bag, white balls. if im wrong please correct me,
Filter is used and didnt come with directions but as far as i know i do have all the parts


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Never mind i figured it out and have it up and running


----------

